

3 Lessons for Effective Cofounder Decisionmaking - gsaines
http://georgesaines.com/2010/05/29/3-lessons-for-effective-cofounder-decisionmaking/

======
olliesaunders
I was in a startup where that first rule was violated. One of the other
founders wasn't listening to me. It drove me insane pretty quickly so I left.

~~~
gsaines
Sorry to hear it. We had some of that at first as well, which is why we all
sat down and basically came up with that one. Luckily, it turns out we work
pretty well together, so over time we got good at listening and arguing
without marginalizing. At first though, it was really hard.

